# Buckeye burl, Spalted chinese Elm



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

The first call is a buckeye burl closed reed call voiced in cotton tail. The wood grain is beautiful but i am not real happy with my finish work. There is some small pitting on the side of the call and the copper ring had some small blemishes in the copper that I couldn't get out. $16.00 to your door. The second call is a piece of spalted chinese elm. Bite reed design with a beautiful finish $16.00 to your door because it is chinese Elm. LOL Thanks for looking.












Rick


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Both are excellent looking- Awesome work!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

man i wish i wasnt saving my money for ammo that i am low on right now

but once i get back to work,i know i will be buying calls from a few of you folks on here

them two are cool looking

and it doesnt have blemishes,its called "character"


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 24, 2013)

Can you send me a message CMGC I would like to purchase a call. I'm new to this site and predator calling maybe you can steer me in the right call direction. Thanks!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Two very fine looking calls in deed. But I know what ya mean about ammo as well, SGB. It's a shame when you have to "plan" on buy some ammo these days when it used to be just an after thought. Just have to hope things get better!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rick I'll take the bite down chinese if you still have it--I'll tell everyone its made in the USA-----sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Beauties!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

moree real fine calls, nice grab SB10............


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Those are some nice-looking calls; I'll take the Buckeye. PM sent.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, Both calls have sold.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice calls Rick.

SB, I think you have taken a likeing to bitedown calls, LOL


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

:help: YUP!!!!!!!!--PW its a sickness--hahaa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

